# Tough algae



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

All,
I've been out of town for a few months in an attempt to spread freedom and security to impoverished nations. I returned this past week to find algae has taken over the tank (see attached). I thought I could try bleach dip and a soft toothbrush but despite the algae's velvet feel it's attached to the plant leaves like my wife to the checkbook. I dipped for two minutes each but think I went too conservative with the bleach out of fear...

Wife said lighting has been down to 2 hours a day for months and she tried a 4 day blackout. I discovered that the Co2 reactor wasn't working and obviously she hasn't been keeping up with the general maintenance of the aquarium (too busy with college, life, house responsibilities, blah, blah blah...)  I did an 80% water change yesterday and some more cleaning - it was BAD... It's a 90 gallon; 2.2 WPG; mineralized soil; powered Co2.

I'm going to get about 15 more ottos; and a handful of SAE's today. I was also debating a product called Algaefix (by API)? I've got about 10 days to get this thing under control - any ideas? TIA - 

Rob


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Use hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) from your local pharmacy. Just suck it up in a syringe and then squirt it directly onto the algae as slowly as you can underwater in your tank. You don't need to remove the plants/objects from the tank, it won't hurt any fish/etc... The peroxide should fizz and bubble on contact. Algae should turn brown and decay off in a week. Keep doing it every day and you should be algae free soon. Also, don't use more then 270 mL in one day.

You can also try dosing flourish excel, but this is a bit more expensive. If you want excel, check www.bigalsonline.com for cheap excel (2 or 4 liters). Dose excel the same way as H2O2.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got the same velvet like algae on all of my anubias, and only my anubias. Anyone know any more specifics about this type of algae and how to prevent it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Zapins have your tried H2O2 on this type algae before? I had some of it in the tank I just tore down. I tried H2O2 and it didn't touch it. I did it for about 3 days. I ended up tearing those leaves off. They will just have to regrow them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tex - I can't tell from the picture if this is BBA or very short hair algae... I assumed it was BBA which H2O2 does work on, but not as well as excel does. Yeah, for some reason peroxide doesn't kill hair algae...

If its hair algae just increase the nitrates a bit and that should do the trick.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

The algae is like velvet; very short and carpet like; it's soft to the touch but nearly impossible to get off the leaves of the plants. No long strings anywhere and it's dominated my anubias, rocks and driftwood...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

90gal said:


> The algae is like velvet; very short and carpet like; it's soft to the touch but nearly impossible to get off the leaves of the plants. No long strings anywhere and it's dominated my anubias, rocks and driftwood...


One thing it would work for sure is Acid Buffer by Seachem. You can do it in side or out of the tank.

Out of the tank: you can sprinkle some directly by hand on it container than soak it little. It would turn white or grey and that mean they are dead. Time... I do not know as I alwasy walk away.

In the tank: shut of all the water circulation, and once the water no longer moving than sprinkle it directly on top llike you are "bombing" it. Let it land on more if there is not enough.

**IMPORTANT!! THIS THING IS VERY STRONG... so do a little at a time. I would do inside of the tank since your tank is big enough like yours(my 55g) and only your water is hard to come down on the PH.

After you they are dead, let your Otto or Shrimps cleans it. No need to worry about bleach still on it or soak it too long what ever that is.

T


----------

